
Mozilla likes HTML5 over Flash - 3ds
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/62903
======
ufomuffin
Ok to choose it over flash for simple tasks, but Flash has a long way to go
for complex interactivity and 3D. I really can't compare them, each on it's
own realm.

